
Ask HN: What do you do for a living? - aaronetz
Please keep your answer brief and generic (i.e. no company&#x2F;product names), only state a single occupation per reply, and upvote an existing reply instead of submitting a duplicate. Feel free to comment under an existing reply, if you want to get more info or state an opinion...
======
l33tbro
Subaquatic Ceramic Technician

~~~
pratik661
Nice. How did you get there?

~~~
pjungwir
Not sure if OP is joking, but I knew a guy in grad school who did underwater
ancient archeology. He spent every summer scuba diving in the Black Sea
pulling up old pots. Sounds like nice work!

------
anderspetersson
Vehicle commander on a CV90[1] in the Swedish Army.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combat_Vehicle_90](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combat_Vehicle_90)

------
a3n
Software QA. <voice persona='Ed Grimley'>As manual as manual could be, I must
say.</voice>

------
daneel
Currently: Front End Developer. Hopefully I'll be transitioning into
e-commerce business sole proprietor soon.

------
pallavkaushish
Marketing Junkie, Operations Handler and Growth Hacker by day, partial coder
and blogger by night.

------
USNetizen
Now a startup CEO but my background is in project/program management and
software engineering

------
ScottWhigham
Opinion... I hate that the only person who will see the number of results is
the OP.

------
colanderman
software engineer

~~~
jagawhowho
Possible equivalent titles: Developer, programmer, architect, engineer, hacker

~~~
USNetizen
Sometimes, not always. People call themselves "engineer" a lot, but have no
idea what "engineering" really is, which is more of a focus on the process
than the technology. Therefore, developer and programmer are theoretically
distinct from "software engineer" in strict terms. Too bad no official
certification process exists for software engineers as does other fields of
engineering.

~~~
kohanz
Not yet, but perhaps soon [1]

[1] [http://theinstitute.ieee.org/career-and-education/career-
gui...](http://theinstitute.ieee.org/career-and-education/career-
guidance/licensing-software-engineers-is-in-the-works)

------
laughfactory
Credit Risk Specialist by day / web developer and writer in the early a.m.

------
dbecker
Data scientist (statistician)

------
krapp
Student, and occasionally, freelance graphic and web designer.

------
draizada
Entrepreneur, Technology officer and a full time geek.

------
dorfuss
customer relations and PR specialist at an insurance company and software
engineering freshman

------
shawnreilly
Systems / Network Engineer

------
Nicholas_C
Financial Analyst (FP&A)

------
kennethtilton
Medical insurance software.

------
majurg
IT client support...

------
rkjellin
Front office quant

------
Casseres
Merchant Mariner

------
sullivanmatt
security analyst / pentester

------
olive_
developper and student

------
cmac2992
student

